# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ո՞ր մեկը գնել. Baxi, Ariston, Mercury...

## VisTolog

Խնդրվում է օգնել որոշում կայացնել.
Ո՞ր ջրատաքացուցիչը ընտրել, Մերկուրին թե՞ Բաքսին.
Երկուսն էլ գովում են. Իսկ օգտագործողներն ի՞նչ կասեն.
Լավ կլիներ, որ մասնագետներն էլ իրենց կարծիքը հայտնեյին.  :Pardon:

----------


## Annushka

Ferroli կոնկրետ մեր տանը.. ու շաաաաատ էլ գոհ ենք, ընհը :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

փայտի վառարան, որ ամբողջ շենքի լվացքը սև ներկվի  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Կոնկրետ գիտեմ, որ Euroterm-ները վատն են, շատ շուտ են փչանում: Մերը տարիուկես ձգեց, ու ոչ միայն մերը, էլի օրինակներ կան: Ես կասեի՝ Baxi:

----------


## Սամվել

Ferolly  :Hands Up:

----------


## Artgeo

Motan Plus  :Wink:

----------


## comet

> Motan Plus


Մերը Ariston է :Hands Up: : Արդեն երրորդ տարին է ու շատ գոհ ենք:

----------


## I love love

Մեր կաթսան Արիստոն ֆիրմայի է: Շատ գոհ ենք, ամբողջ ձմեռ շատ լավ տաքացել ենք, գիշեր ցերեկ միացրած, ամեն օր լողանալով վճարել ենք շատ քիչ, ամիսը 20000դր 3 սենյականոց բնակարանի համար:Իսկ հարևանուհիս տեղադրել էր Բաքսի ու վճարում էր կրկնակի:
Արիստոն` համ որակով, համ տնտեսող:

----------


## Fedayi

Mercury-ին աղմկոտ է, ոչ հուսալի, շատ է ծուխ արտադրում, դրա համար էլ էժան է: Արտադրվում է Թայլանդում: Ուղղակի, "Իդեալ"-ը ամեն կերպ շուկա է "բրթում" այս ապրանքանիշը` ցածր գնի և արագ իրացվելիության պատճառով: 
Աշխատել եմ կաթսաներ վաճառող 2 ֆիրմայում: Իմ անունից խորհուրդ տամ գերմանական "Haier"-ը կամ տեղական /Հայաստանում հավաքվող/ "Եվրոթերմ"-ը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Mercury-ին աղմկոտ է, ոչ հուսալի, շատ է ծուխ արտադրում, դրա համար էլ էժան է: Արտադրվում է Թայլանդում: Ուղղակի, "Իդեալ"-ը ամեն կերպ շուկա է "բրթում" այս ապրանքանիշը` ցածր գնի և արագ իրացվելիության պատճառով: 
> Աշխատել եմ կաթսաներ վաճառող 2 ֆիրմայում: Իմ անունից խորհուրդ տամ գերմանական "Haier"-ը կամ տեղական /Հայաստանում հավաքվող/ "Եվրոթերմ"-ը:


Motan-ի մասին լսած կա՞ս 
մենակ մեր մոտ եմ տեսել այդ կաթսայից, ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչ կաթսայա, չկա ոչ մի տեղ  :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ուզում  եմ  գնել  BAXI  բաից  լսել  եմ  նաև ARISTONI մասին  ինչ  խորհուրդ կտաք. կան օգտագործողներր .

----------


## Գուգօ

բաքսին թանկա :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

Ասեմ քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ լինելով, Բաքսին շատ ունիկալ կաթսա է, շատ լավն է, բայց մեր պայմաննրի համար "թերանում" է հոսանքի տատանում, ջրի ուժգնության տատանում և այլն, բայց որ շատ լավն է միանշանակ կարող եմ ասել, բայց ոչ չինական Բաքսին այլ իտալական կամ գոնե ռւսաստանից ներմուծվածը:
Արիստոնին այդքան էլ ծանոթ չեմ, եղբայրս է օգտագործում դժգոհ է, բայց սա մասնավոր դեպք է:
Խորհուրդ ես օգտագործում եմ Մերկուրի կորեական արդեն եկրորդ տարն, թու-թու դեռ խնդիրներ չեմ ունեցել, քանի որ իսկական մեր պայմանների համար է, շատ բութ է դիմանում է ամեն ինչի: Ում խորհուրդ եմ տվել դրել են դեռևս դժգոհ չեն:
Մնացացին ծանոթ չեմ չեմ կարող ասել: :Wink:

----------

davidus (01.10.2009), Ապե Ջան (01.10.2009)

----------


## keyboard

> բաքսին թանկա


Թանկ չի, իր հնարավորությունների ու լավը լինելուն համեմատ, բայց ասենք մնացածի համեմատ գնի տարբերությունը մեծա: Դրա համար նայում ես գրպանիդ, հետո անցնում ես ընտրությանը: :Wink:

----------


## Թիթիզ

Ես  այդքան ել  չեմ  հասկանում  կաթսաներից, բայց  շատ  լավն են<< լամբորջինիները>>

----------


## VisTolog

Ariston  :Pardon: 
Նմանատիպ թեմա արդեն կա. .

----------


## keyboard

> Mercury-ին աղմկոտ է, ոչ հուսալի, շատ է ծուխ արտադրում, դրա համար էլ էժան է: Արտադրվում է Թայլանդում: Ուղղակի, "Իդեալ"-ը ամեն կերպ շուկա է "բրթում" այս ապրանքանիշը` ցածր գնի և արագ իրացվելիության պատճառով: 
> Աշխատել եմ կաթսաներ վաճառող 2 ֆիրմայում: Իմ անունից խորհուրդ տամ գերմանական "Haier"-ը կամ տեղական /Հայաստանում հավաքվող/ "Եվրոթերմ"-ը:


Չգիտեմ քեզ ինչ մերկուրի է պատահել, ես 11 դրած տեսել եմ ես էլ օգտագործում եմ աղմուկ և առավելևս ծուխ չեմ տեսել: Մերկուրին կորեական է, իր մեջ պարունակում է բաքսիի որոշ դետալներ, թե կոնկրետ որոնք չգիտեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ կա: 
Թերություններ. աղմուկը առաջանում է հովացման հայրեն ասած վինտիլյատորից, ինչը  րոպեում փոխվում է երաշխիքային գնման դեպքում: Մերկուրի և Բաքսի բոլոր կաթսաները որոնք վաճառում է Իդեալը հայաստանում փորձարկվում են լաբորատորիայում, նոր հանվում վաճառքի:
Դժբախտաբար առիթ եմ ունեցել աշխատել իդեալում դրա համար էլ այսքանը գիտեմ: Կարող էի վատը ասել իրենց ապրանքի մասին, բայց դե էդքան էլ վատը չի:
 Անձամբ ինձ մասնագետ է խորհուրդ տվել Մերկուրի գնելու ինքը նույնպես դրանից է օգտագործում: :Wink: 
Ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ Հայաստանում ոչ մի կաթսա չի արտադրվում, բոլորն էլ բրենդ են ու եթե չեմ սխալվում արտադրում է մերկուրիի գործարանը կորեայում, իսկ մերկուրին նույնպես բրենդ է: :Wink:

----------


## Kita

Ես որ բաքսիից դժգոհ եմ ու ինչպես ասվեց Հայաստանի պայմանների համար չի որ հաստատ:
Լույս չկա, մեռավ, գոնե էլեմենտով սարքեին..
Գազ չկա մեռավ, ջուրը չկա վսյո...
ու էտ ձմեռվա ամիսներին...
Բա էտ Իդիալի անկապ սպասարկումը :Bad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կիտ ջան, առանց գազի աշխատող կաթսան ատոմակայան ա կոչվում  :Jpit: )

----------

Annushka (07.10.2009), Ariadna (01.10.2009), Enigmatic (01.10.2009), Norton (01.10.2009), Արամ (01.10.2009), Լեո (01.10.2009)

----------


## keyboard

> Ես որ բաքսիից դժգոհ եմ ու ինչպես ասվեց Հայաստանի պայմանների համար չի որ հաստատ:
> Լույս չկա, մեռավ, գոնե էլեմենտով սարքեին..
> Գազ չկա մեռավ, ջուրը չկա վսյո...
> ու էտ ձմեռվա ամիսներին...
> Բա էտ Իդիալի անկապ սպասարկումը


Բոլոր կաթսաներն էլ լույիս, գազի, ջրի բացակայության դեպքում անպիտան են: Իդեալի սպասրկումը նողկալի է համամիտ եմ:
Տարբերակներ. 
Կաթսան էլէկտրաէներգիայի բացակայության ժամանակ կարելի է գործարկել Յու-Պի-Էս ով, ուղղակի միայն նրա համար, որ լողացողը օճառոտ չմնա, շատ կարճ ժամանակ դա արդարացված է.
Ջրի բացակայության դեպքում անհրաժեշտ է դեղադրել կուտակիչ հայերեն ասած ջրի բակ
Գազի բացակայության դեպքում կարելի է գազի բալոնի վրա ռեդւկտոր տեղադրել, երբ գազ չկա կաթսան գործարկել գազի բալոնով:
Բայց երբ այս երեքից երկուսը միասին չկա այ էդ ժամանկ պիտի փայտի վառարան ճարվի :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ես որ բաքսիից դժգոհ եմ ու ինչպես ասվեց Հայաստանի պայմանների համար չի որ հաստատ:
> Լույս չկա, մեռավ, գոնե էլեմենտով սարքեին..
> Գազ չկա մեռավ, ջուրը չկա վսյո...
> ու էտ ձմեռվա ամիսներին...
> Բա էտ Իդիալի անկապ սպասարկումը


Հա ճիշտ ես Կիտ ջան, դնելուցել ա դաժան, սաղ տունը քանդուքարափ ա լինում, մենք Բաքսի ենք օգտագործում, եսիմ, գոհ ենք, միակ խնդիրը Կիտայի ասածներն ա :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Ամեն դեպքում դամաշնիկ չի գնվում  :Smile:  Ավելի լավա մի քիչ թանկ, բայց ավելի որակյալ:

----------


## ministr

Ferroli շատ նորմալա: Ճիշտա, եթե ջուր չեղավ չի կարողանում օդից ջուր քամել ու սպասարկել... նույնը գազի և հոսանքի պարագայում:
Սովորական UPS չմիացնեք կաթսային, կարողա տաք վառեք սխեման  :Jpit:

----------

Annushka (07.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինչի Արիստոնը առանց լույսի աշխատում ա՞ :Shok:  Այդ ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր :Think: 
Բաքսիի Լունա 3-ն ա լավը, իսկ որպես մաքուր իտալական Լամբորջինին ա լավը /Տերմորոս-Ար ընկերությունն ա վաճառողը/:

----------

Life (01.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Lamborghini-ն թվաբանությունա  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Lamborghini-ն թվաբանությունա


Էդ ո՞րն ա, այսինքն՝ թա՞նկ :Think: 
Ավելի լավ չի՞ թանկ լինի, բայց լավը լինի :Wink:

----------


## Life

> Ինչի Արիստոնը առանց լույսի աշխատում ա՞ Այդ ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր
> Բաքսիի Լունա 3-ն ա լավը, իսկ որպես մաքուր իտալական Լամբորջինին ա լավը /Տերմորոս-Ար ընկերությունն ա վաճառողը/:


Համաձայն եմ իրա գլխավոր առավելությունը հզոր ջերմակն ա(грелка)

----------


## ministr

> Էդ ո՞րն ա, այսինքն՝ թա՞նկ
> Ավելի լավ չի՞ թանկ լինի, բայց լավը լինի


Հա բայց թանկին էլ չափ ու սահման կա  :Smile:  500,000 մենակ կաթսանա  :Smile:

----------


## Life

> Հա բայց թանկին էլ չափ ու սահման կա 500,000 մենակ կաթսանա


Հայաստան ա ներմուծվում Լամբորջինիից ոչնչով չտարբերվող մեկ այլ կաթսա Joannes(ուղղակի տակը գրած չի Լամբորջինի այլ Joannes) բավականին էժան ա

----------


## Արշակ

Baxi ենք օգտագործում, ահավոր դժգոհ ենք։ Ջերմաստիճանը անընդհատ տատանվում՝ սառում–տաքանում է ջրի նորմալ ճնշման պայմաններում։  Ջուրը տաքացնելու աստիճանը ընտրելու բռնակը ցածրի վրա դրած, թե՝ բարձրի, նույն հաշիվն է։ Հետ ուղարկեցինք սարքելու, իբր սարքեցին տվեցին, բայց ոչ մի տարբերություն չզգացինք։ 
«Իդեալի» սպասարկումն էլ ինչպես արդեն ասվեց մի քանի անգամ ինձնից առաջ՝ վատն է։

----------


## tigrr

Լամբորջինի, Ֆերոլի կամ Բերետտա, սրանցից որն ել գնեք հաստատ չեք փոշմանի :Smile:

----------

Annushka (02.10.2009)

----------


## keyboard

> Ferroli շատ նորմալա: Ճիշտա, եթե ջուր չեղավ չի կարողանում օդից ջուր քամել ու սպասարկել... նույնը գազի և հոսանքի պարագայում:
> Սովորական UPS չմիացնեք կաթսային, կարողա տաք վառեք սխեման


Մերկուրիի համար, տանը իմ մոտ դրած է սովոռական UPS 800 VA APC :Wink:  Ոչ սխեմանա վառվել, ոչ էլ UPS-ը, եսել մի քանի անգամ օճառոտ մնալուց եմ պրծել :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> Մերկուրիի համար, տանը իմ մոտ դրած է սովոռական UPS 800 VA APC Ոչ սխեմանա վառվել, ոչ էլ UPS-ը, եսել մի քանի անգամ օճառոտ մնալուց եմ պրծել


Հարցը նայա, որ սովորական UPS-ների ելքային լարման տեսքը ուղղանկյունաձև ա, իսկ ցանցում ինչպես գիտենք սինուսոիդալ լարում ա: Եթե ուղղանկյունաձև տեսքի լարում տանք ջրի ցիրկուլյացիան ապահովող շարժիչին, ապա դա իր համար աննորմալ ռեժիմ է դառնում  :Smile:  Ու հնարավոր է որ շարքից դուրս գա, եթե որ միանգամից ապա շուտով: Եթե շատ եք ուզում UPS դնեք, ապա կան smart UPS-ներ, որոնց ելքային լարումը սինուսոիդալ է: Իհարկե դրանք ավելի թանկ են: 

Իսկ համակարգիչների համար ուղղանկյունաձև մուտքային լարումը չի կարող վնասել, քանի որ փոփոխական լարումն ուղղվում է և դառնում է հաստատուն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա բայց թանկին էլ չափ ու սահման կա  500,000 մենակ կաթսանա


Էս ի՞նչ քցիպ մինիստր դուրս եկար :Jpit: 
Մյուսները ի՞նչ արժեն, որ սա թանկ է: Եթե իմ հիշողությունը չի դավաճանում, ընդհանուր մոտ 900.000 է կազմել Լամբորջինին տեղադրելը՝ երևի 2 կամ 3 տարի առաջ :Think:  /տարիքի հետ կապված՝ հիշողությունս թուլացել ա :Jpit: /: Լունան դեռ Հայաստանում չկար, իսկ վստահեցինք էս ապրանքանիշին, քանի որ խանութի տերը ծանոթ էր, վստահեցրեց, որ մաքուր իտալական ապրանք է :Pardon:  Ու շատ լավ ա աշխատում:

----------


## ministr

> Էս ի՞նչ քցիպ մինիստր դուրս եկար
> Մյուսները ի՞նչ արժեն, որ սա թանկ է: Եթե իմ հիշողությունը չի դավաճանում, ընդհանուր մոտ 900.000 է կազմել Լամբորջինին տեղադրելը՝ երևի 2 կամ 3 տարի առաջ /տարիքի հետ կապված՝ հիշողությունս թուլացել ա/: Լունան դեռ Հայաստանում չկար, իսկ վստահեցինք էս ապրանքանիշին, քանի որ խանութի տերը ծանոթ էր, վստահեցրեց, որ մաքուր իտալական ապրանք է Ու շատ լավ ա աշխատում:


Հարգելի հոգեառ թևավոր, ես իմ համար չէի ասում թանկա, այլ ձեր  :Hands Up:  Այլ կերպ ասած հոգում եմ ազգաբնակչության մասին  :Love: 

Ferroli-նելա մաքուր իտալական: Mercury-ն պարզ չի որ մասը որտեղիցա, բայց եթե մտնում ես Իդեալ, թանկ baxi-ն թողած կախվում են երեսներիցդ, որ Mercury ծախեն, ուրեմն ըտեղ մի բան էն չի  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Հարցը նայա, որ սովորական UPS-ների ելքային լարման տեսքը ուղղանկյունաձև ա, իսկ ցանցում ինչպես գիտենք սինուսոիդալ լարում ա: Եթե ուղղանկյունաձև տեսքի լարում տանք ջրի ցիրկուլյացիան ապահովող շարժիչին, ապա դա իր համար աննորմալ ռեժիմ է դառնում  Ու հնարավոր է որ շարքից դուրս գա, եթե որ միանգամից ապա շուտով: Եթե շատ եք ուզում UPS դնեք, ապա կան smart UPS-ներ, որոնց ելքային լարումը սինուսոիդալ է: Իհարկե դրանք ավելի թանկ են: 
> 
> Իսկ համակարգիչների համար ուղղանկյունաձև մուտքային լարումը չի կարող վնասել, քանի որ փոփոխական լարումն ուղղվում է և դառնում է հաստատուն:


Իսկ արդյոք դուք համոզված եք, որ կաթսան հեն ուղղանկույաձև տեսք ունեցող լարումով չի աշխատում իր մեջ տեղադրված կարգավորիչի շնորհիվ կարծում եմ մասնագետներն ավելի լավ կիմանան և հենց այնպես չէին ասի: Ամեն դեպքում շարժիչը 20-45000 դրամ արժի կփչանա թող փչանա, նորը կառնեմ :Wink:

----------


## Okamigo

Squirell ենք դրել ու շատ գոհ ենք

----------


## Դարք

լամբորջինի,հիմա ետի վերջնա ւ լավ ել եժանա,մի 330000 կառնես

----------


## aerosmith

թե Բաքսին և թե Առիսթոնը իտալական շատ լավ ֆիրմաներ են, տակ չտո երկուսն էլ լավն են, իսկ ֆերոլլին ահագին աղմկոտա աշխատում, չնայաց որակն էլի լավնա։

----------


## Garun

Նախ պետք չէ շփոթել տարբեր կարգի կաթսաները եվ դիտել միայն մեկ տեսանկյունով, էլ չեմ խոսում գնային կատերգորիաների մասին

ըստ իս

միջին կատորգորիա
1. Fundital Victoria
2. Aristo
3. Baxi Mein (or Western)

էժան կատերգորիա
1. Սկյուռիկ /2 կոնտուրանին/
2. Մերկուրի խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս

թանկերի մեջ
1. Բերետտա
2. Լամբորջինի
3. Ֆերոլի /անունը չեմ հիշում, բայց խոսքն ամենաէժանի մասին չէ/

Մի քանի խոսք Ֆերոլի-ի մասին. Վատ կաթսաներ չեն, բայց՛
նախ շատ թանկ պահեստամասեր ունի համեմատած ֆունդիտալ եվ բաքսիի հետ.

Որակն վատը չէ, բայց տեղադրումն թանկ է նստում. Մաքուր իտալական է, բայց միայն կաթսայով ամեն ինչ չի վերջանում.

եվ ամենավերջում՝
Ես իմ 3 բնակարաններում տեղադրել եմ ֆունդիտալ կաթսաներ /սա գովազդ չէ/ ուղղակի ես 3 անգամն էլ /1.5 տարվա/ ընթացքում գտա, որ միշտ սա ինձ ավելի է ձեռ տալիս քանց Բաքսին կամ Արիստոնը.

Վերջինս ձրի չեն տեղադրում, իսկ սա փոքր փաստ չէ
Բաքսի մեյնը միշտ ակցիա են անում չինական մարկոցներով, որը միանշանակորեն խորհուրտ չեմ տա դնել. Ամենակարեւորն անպայման տեսեք ապրանքն մինչ գնելն /սա չեն սիրում անել Իդիալի համակարգում/.

Եվ ... իմացեք, որ Նոր տանը կարող եք ստանալ մինչեւ 15-18 տոկոս զեղջ /մանրամասներն պրիվատով/.

Եվ կարեու մեկ փաստ եվս ... ձեր համար պետք է ընտրեք ինչ է ձեզ պետք՝ պայկա, պրեսով թե ռեզբա. Ինչպես եք պատրաստվում դնել՝ դրսից, թե ներսից /եթե ներսից, ապա պայկա, թե համակարգված/

Մի խոսքով ... շատ շատ նուրբ մոմենտներ կան

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ով կհուշի, վերոհիշյալ կաթսաների մեջ տաքացվող ջուրը շրջապտույտ է կատարում, թե ամեն անգամ ջրի նոր հոսք է տեղի ունենում։

----------


## VisTolog

> Ով կհուշի, վերոհիշյալ կաթսաների մեջ տաքացվող ջուրը շրջապտույտ է կատարում, թե ամեն անգամ ջրի նոր հոսք է տեղի ունենում։


Մերը Արիստոնա.. չգիտեմ ինչա անում, բայց ամեն անգամ ջրի նոր հոսք տեղի չի ունենում:
Մեջը մնումա, ու եթե ճնշումը նորմալա լինում` տաքացնումա  :Think:  այսինքն հնարավորա տարին 12 ամիս նույն ջուրը թողնել մեջը  :LOL:  :Xeloq:

----------


## aerosmith

> Ով կհուշի, վերոհիշյալ կաթսաների մեջ տաքացվող ջուրը շրջապտույտ է կատարում, թե ամեն անգամ ջրի նոր հոսք է տեղի ունենում։


եթե նկատի ունեք ջեռուցման ժամանակ, ապա մի անգամ համակարգում ջուր է լցվում և շրջապտույտ է կատարամ, ուղղակի պետք  է շատ ուշադիր հետևեք համակարգում ջրի ճնշմանը , էտ ցույցա տրվում հատուկ բարոմետրում......։

իսկ կենցաղային օգտագործման համար պարզա որ ջրի հոսքը պետքա լինի միշտ, բայց այս դեպքում էլ արդեն պետքա ուշադրություն դարձնեք ջրի նապոռին, որտև եթե նորմալ նապոռ չեղա կաթսան շատ շուտ շարքից դեւրս կգա։։։։։ քանի որ շարքից դուրս գալուց խոսք գնաց մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ խորհուրդ կտամ ստաբիլիզատր միացնել, որտև հոսանքի տատանումներից շատ կաթսաներ կան որ միջի էլէկտրոնիկան վառվում է։

----------


## Աբելյան

Էն Մերկուրին մի հատ էլ առավելություն ունի. որ գնում ես լևի, վրեդ չի խոսում: :Pardon:

----------


## Adriano

> Mercury-ին աղմկոտ է, ոչ հուսալի, շատ է ծուխ արտադրում, դրա համար էլ էժան է: Արտադրվում է Թայլանդում: Ուղղակի, "Իդեալ"-ը ամեն կերպ շուկա է "բրթում" այս ապրանքանիշը` ցածր գնի և արագ իրացվելիության պատճառով: 
> Աշխատել եմ կաթսաներ վաճառող 2 ֆիրմայում: Իմ անունից խորհուրդ տամ գերմանական "Haier"-ը կամ տեղական /Հայաստանում հավաքվող/ "Եվրոթերմ"-ը:


Ժողովուրդ շտապ Mercury-ի կաթսա տեղադրող է պետք, ով կարող է օգնել:

----------


## հովարս

> Խնդրվում է օգնել որոշում կայացնել.
> Ո՞ր ջրատաքացուցիչը ընտրել, Մերկուրին թե՞ Բաքսին.
> Երկուսն էլ գովում են. Իսկ օգտագործողներն ի՞նչ կասեն.
> Լավ կլիներ, որ մասնագետներն էլ իրենց կարծիքը հայտնեյին.


Եթե Հայաստանում կա BUDERUS կամ De Dietrich, սա ընտրեք, սրանք լավագույներն են

----------


## հովարս

> Ով կհուշի, վերոհիշյալ կաթսաների մեջ տաքացվող ջուրը շրջապտույտ է կատարում, թե ամեն անգամ ջրի նոր հոսք է տեղի ունենում։





> եթե նկատի ունեք ջեռուցման ժամանակ, ապա մի անգամ համակարգում ջուր է լցվում և շրջապտույտ է կատարամ, ուղղակի պետք  է շատ ուշադիր հետևեք համակարգում ջրի ճնշմանը , էտ ցույցա տրվում հատուկ բարոմետրում...։


Եթե ջեռուցող սիստեմ է ջուրը շրջապտույտ է կատարում, իսկ ջրի ճնշումը կարելի է ավտոմատ կատարել, եթե տեղադրվի ինքնալրացուցիչ սարք, որը ապահովում է ջրի հաստատված ճնշումը:

----------


## John

Lamborghini ենք օգտոգործում, դժգոհելու առիթ չի տվել էս 3 տարի ա  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

10 տարի կլինի Kiturami կաթսա ենք օգտագործում: Ձայնը ուժեղ ա, բայց ձմեռը 20000-ից ավել չի ծախսում:

----------


## Varzor

2007թ-ից BAXI MINE-ու խնդիրներ չկան: Միակ դժգոհելու առիջը ոչ թե կթասայի հետ է կապված, այլ ջրի ճնշման տատանումների հետ, որի հետևանքով տաք ջրի ջերմաստիճանը տատանվում է:
Խնայողականությունը վատ չի` 90քմ տաքացնելու համար ձմռան միջին ծախսը մոտ 20.000դր է: Ընդ որում շենքը պանելային է:

Հենց պատակից հարևանս Mercury է տեղադրել` անտանելի աղմկոտ է ու նույն չափի բնակարանը տաքացնելու համար մոտ 10-15.000 ավելի է վճարում: Բայց ավելի էժան է:

----------


## Եկվոր

Baxi, Ariston, Beretta...և այլն




> Ով կհուշի, վերոհիշյալ կաթսաների մեջ տաքացվող ջուրը շրջապտույտ է կատարում, թե ամեն անգամ ջրի նոր հոսք է տեղի ունենում։


Ջեռուցման համակարգի միջի ջուրը միշտ մնում է տեղում, իսկ լողանալու համար տաքացվում է անմիջապես ջրմուղից վերցվող ջուրը: Այդ 2 ջրերն իրար չեն խառնվում, եթե ճնշումն ավելացնելու ծորակը բաց չէ

----------


## Varzor

> Baxi, Ariston, Beretta...և այլն
> Ջեռուցման համակարգի միջի ջուրը միշտ մնում է տեղում, իսկ լողանալու համար տաքացվում է անմիջապես ջրմուղից վերցվող ջուրը: Այդ 2 ջրերն իրար չեն խառնվում, եթե ճնշումն ավելացնելու ծորակը բաց չէ


Մի փոքր ճշտում` դա այդպես է երկկոնտուրանի կաթսաների պարագայում: Մեկ կենտուրանի կաթսաների պարագայում (որոնցից արդեն վաղուց է չեմ տեսել ՀՀ շուկայում) թե ջեռուցումը և թե տաք ջուրը նույն ջուրն են:
Մեկ էլ տարբերություն կա միապոմպ և երկպոպմ երկկոնտուրանի կաթսաների պարագայում:
Միապոմպների պարագայում, չնյայած երկու կոնտուրներին (ջեռուցում և տաք ջուր) ջուրը մղող պոմպը մեկն է և տաք ջրի օգտագործման ժամանակ ջեռուցման կոնտուրի շրջապտույտը դադարում է:
Երկպոմպ կաթսաների պարագայում ջեռուցման և տաք ջրի համակարգերն աշխատում են անկախ:

----------


## Bruno

> 2007թ-ից BAXI MINE-ու խնդիրներ չկան: Միակ դժգոհելու առիջը ոչ թե կթասայի հետ է կապված, այլ ջրի ճնշման տատանումների հետ, որի հետևանքով տաք ջրի ջերմաստիճանը տատանվում է:
> Խնայողականությունը վատ չի` 90քմ տաքացնելու համար ձմռան միջին ծախսը մոտ 20.000դր է: Ընդ որում շենքը պանելային է:
> 
> Հենց պատակից հարևանս Mercury է տեղադրել` անտանելի աղմկոտ է ու նույն չափի բնակարանը տաքացնելու համար մոտ 10-15.000 ավելի է վճարում: Բայց ավելի էժան է:


 :Smile: 
Varzor ջան, քո գրածից BAXI-ի ռեկլամի հոտ է գալիս:
Քո գրածից դատելով, եթե BAXI-ի ՕԳԳ-ն համարենք 90 տոկոս, ապա Mercury ՕԳԳ-ն կլինի մոտ 50-60 տոկոս: Դու ինքդ հավատու՞մ ես դրան:

Կամ էդ ո՞նց կարողացար «նա գլազ» չափել Ձեր և պատակից հարևանի բնակարանների ջերմային կորուստները, որ համեմատություն ես արել:

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջան, քո գրածից BAXI-ի ռեկլամի հոտ է գալիս:
> Քո գրածից դատելով, եթե BAXI-ի ՕԳԳ-ն համարենք 90 տոկոս, ապա Mercury ՕԳԳ-ն կլինի մոտ 50-60 տոկոս: Դու ինքդ հավատու՞մ ես դրան:


 :Jpit: 
Չէ, գովազդ չի, ես ուղղակի փորձված ինֆորմացիայով եմ կիսվում: Անշուշտ էլ ավելի լավ հատկանիշներով կաթսաներ կան: Բայց պետք չի մոռանալ, որ մենակ կաթսան չի, որ եղանակ է ստեղծում, այլ նաև խողովակները, դրանց ընդհանուր երկարությունը, մարտկոցները և այլն




> Կամ էդ ո՞նց կարողացար «նա գլազ» չափել Ձեր և պատակից հարևանի բնակարանների ջերմային կորուստները, որ համեմատություն ես արել:


Նագլազ չեմ չափում` երկու լիովին համարժեք բնակարաններ են, նույն կառուցվածքով, նույն պատերով: Նույն ժամանակահատվածում երկուսս էլ նույն խանութից նույն խողովակներն ու մարտկոցներն ենք գնել, նույն սխեմայով մոնտաժել ենք:Բացարձակապես ամեն ինչն նույնն է ջեռուցման համակարգում, միայն կաթսաներն են տարբեր: Բայց էդ կաթսաների տարբերությունը գնային առուոմով բավականին մեծ էր  :Wink: 
2008թ.-ին ամբողջ համակարգին կանխիկ վճարեցի մոտ 820.000դր, իրենք մոտ 160.000դր. պակաս:
Հա, մեկ էլ մոռացա ասեմ, որ իրենց տան պատուհանները եվրո են, իսկ մերը փայտ:
Իսկ օրինակ հենց տակի հարևանը Ֆեռոլի կաթսա է տեղադրել, ու ասեմ, որ տարբերութունները մեր հետ համեմատած այդքան էլ մեծ չեն:

Ու ես էդ կաթսաները քանդած էլ եմ տեսել: Էժանագին կաթսաների մեջ ջրի տաքացման համակարգը այլ համաձուլվածքից է պատրաստվում, որը որքան տեղյակ եմ պատճառ է դառնում հենց էժանության և ՕԳԳ-ի իջեցման:
Այ ազմուկի պահո նագլազ եմ ասում, ավելի շուտ նասլուխ  :Jpit:  Կարողա ուրիշի համար հեչ էլ աղմկոտ չլինի:

----------


## Bruno

Բայց դու չպատասխանեցիր իմ հարցին;




> Քո գրածից դատելով, եթե BAXI-ի ՕԳԳ-ն համարենք 90 տոկոս, ապա Mercury ՕԳԳ-ն կլինի մոտ 50-60 տոկոս: Դու ինքդ հավատու՞մ ես դրան:


Իրականում Հայաստանում վաճառվող կաթսաների մեջ չես գտնի այնպիսի կաթսաներ, որոնց ՕԳԳ-ների տարբերությունը լինի 15 տոկոս:
Բայց եթե ընդունենք էլ, որ հենց BAXI-ի և Mercury-ի ՕԳԳ-ների տարբերությունը 15 տոկոս է, ապա հենց քո դեպքում ամսեկան պետք է ավել վճարեիր ընդամենը 3000 դրամ , այսինքն տարեկան 9000 դրամ: Եվ եթե  BAXI-ի և Mercury-ի գների տարբերությունը բաժանենք 9000 դրամի, ապա դուրս է գալիս, որ դու  BAXI-ի առավելությունը պետք է զգաս առնվազն 15 տարի հետո միայն:
Իսկ ավելի ձեռնտու չե՞ր լինի այդ գումարը ավանդի տեսքով բանկ գցեիր:  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց դու չպատասխանեցիր իմ հարցին;
> Իրականում Հայաստանում վաճառվող կաթսաների մեջ չես գտնի այնպիսի կաթսաներ, որոնց ՕԳԳ-ների տարբերությունը լինի 15 տոկոս:
> Բայց եթե ընդունենք էլ, որ հենց BAXI-ի և Mercury-ի ՕԳԳ-ների տարբերությունը 15 տոկոս է, ապա հենց քո դեպքում ամսեկան պետք է ավել վճարեիր ընդամենը 3000 դրամ , այսինքն տարեկան 9000 դրամ: Եվ եթե  BAXI-ի և Mercury-ի գների տարբերությունը բաժանենք 9000 դրամի, ապա դուրս է գալիս, որ դու  BAXI-ի առավելությունը պետք է զգաս առնվազն 15 տարի հետո միայն:
> Իսկ ավելի ձեռնտու չե՞ր լինի այդ գումարը ավանդի տեսքով բանկ գցեիր:


Ուզում էս բառացի պատասխանեմ  :Smile: 
Կաթսայի ՕԳԳ-ն  տարբեր ռեժիմներում կարող է տարբեր լինել: Էդ ՕԳԳ-ն հայտնի չի, թե կոնկրետ մինիմումի, թե մաքսիմումի համար է հաշվարկված: Դու գիտես?
Փաստորեն գիտես, որ ՕԳԳ-ների տարբերությունն էլ գիտես  :Wink:  Իսկ իրականում ինչ-որ մեկը էդ թղթի վրա գրված ՕԳԳ-ները փորձնական եղանակով ստուգել է տարբեր ռեժիմներում? 
Ես փաստացի ասում եմ այն, ինչ որ կա: Մի գուցե կապ ունի նաև կաթսաների սերնդային տարբերությունը: Բացի այդ 3 ամիս չի, որ ջեռուցում են միացնում, համենայն դեպս մեր մոտ: Մանավանդ այս տարի մոտ 4 ամիս միացրել ենք:
Իսկ կաթսաների արժեքի տարբերությունը ոչ միայն գազի ծախսի համար է, այլև գիշերը խախանդ քնելու արժեքն էլ է մեջը` Mercury-ի ձայնից իրանց տակի հարևանն է նույնիսկ բողոքում  :Jpit:

----------


## Bruno

> Իսկ կաթսաների արժեքի տարբերությունը ոչ միայն գազի ծախսի համար է, այլև գիշերը խախանդ քնելու արժեքն էլ է մեջը` Mercury-ի ձայնից իրանց տակի հարևանն է նույնիսկ բողոքում


 :LOL: 

Լավա գիշերները ՙԲՈ՚ չի անում: 
Լավ էլի ապեր, ընենց բան գրի, որ գոնե դու հավատաս:   :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Լավա գիշերները ՙԲՈ՚ չի անում: 
> Լավ էլի ապեր, ընենց բան գրի, որ գոնե դու հավատաս:


Չէ, բո չի անում, բայց չրխկումա ամեն անգամ միանալ-անջատվելուց:
Իսկ ինձ պետք չի հավատալ` ականջներս դեռ գործում են, լսողությունս էլ տեղնա  :Wink: 
Ինչքան էլ ինձ համոզեմ, որ "չե, ընտիրա, ձայն չկա", դրանից ձայնը չի պակասի:
կարող և քո համար անաղմուկ է, ինձ համար էլ աղմկոտ է` էս էլ ես ՕԳԳ հաշվելու?  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ.
Տենց էլ չասիր, թե ՕԳԳ-ները ովա չափել բացի քեզանից  :Wink:

----------


## Ավետիք

Ժողովուրդ ջան ի՞նչ կասեք Squereli մասին:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ով կմտածեր, որ էս թեմայի հարցադրումը կարա ակտուալ դառնա:

----------

keyboard (19.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովուրդ ջան ի՞նչ կասեք Squereli մասին:


ՀԵնա կողքիս նստածը չի դժգոհում:
Բայց համեմատելու տվյալներ էլ չունի` սուբյեկտիվ չի դժգոհում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ավետիք

> ՀԵնա կողքիս նստածը չի դժգոհում:
> Բայց համեմատելու տվյալներ էլ չունի` սուբյեկտիվ չի դժգոհում


Բա ծախսի՞ց:

----------


## Varzor

> Բա ծախսի՞ց:


Ինքը էնքան շատ է ծախսում, որ մենք զարմանում ենք: Բայց իրա մոտ ամառն էլ ա կոմունալները ահռելի թվեր, ընենց որ` համեմատելու տեղ չունենք  :Pardon:

----------


## John

Լավ, էս սաղ մի կողմ, իսկ սպասարկման մասի՞ն ինչ կասեք  :Smile:  երաշխիք են չէ՞ տալիս մի քանի տարի  :Smile:  խնդիրների դեպքում արա՞գ են արձագանքում, նորմա՞լ են սպասարկում  :Smile:  հարցին պատասխանելիս ցանկալի է նշեք, թե որտեղի՞ց եք գնել ձեր կաթսան  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ, էս սաղ մի կողմ, իսկ սպասարկման մասի՞ն ինչ կասեք  երաշխիք են չէ՞ տալիս մի քանի տարի  խնդիրների դեպքում արա՞գ են արձագանքում, նորմա՞լ են սպասարկում  հարցին պատասխանելիս ցանկալի է նշեք, թե որտեղի՞ց եք գնել ձեր կաթսան


Իմ կաթսան գնել եմ Իմեքս գրուպից (Իդեալ-միդեալները), մի անգամ է հետը խնդիր առաջացել` ռեգուլիրովկի տեղ կար կլապանների, նորմալ էկել արել են: Բայց երևի բախտս բերելա, որովհեև ահավոր շատ եմ լսել հենց իրենցից գնված կաթսաների սպասարկման հարցում մեծ ձգձգումներ ու ներվայնացումներ: Հանց մեկը շեֆս - մի 2 ամիս ներվեր էր քայքայում, մինչև կառավարման պլատան փոխեցին: Բայց էդ փոխելուց հետո արդեն 4 տարի անցել է:

----------

keyboard (21.07.2012)

----------


## boooooooom

Saunier Duval  ֆրանսիական կաթսաները նորմալ են? Կան օգտագործողներ?

----------


## Ratemydoc.am

Հարգելի օգտատերեր ջան,
Baxi Duo Tec 24GA կաթսա օգտագործող գիտեք? Ետ որ ՕԳԳ 107% է :Ճ Գոհ են գոհ չեն, իրոք խնայումա?

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հարգելի օգտատերեր ջան,
> Baxi Duo Tec 24GA կաթսա օգտագործող գիտեք? Ետ որ ՕԳԳ 107% է :Ճ Գոհ են գոհ չեն, իրոք խնայումա?


ՕԳԳ-ն չի կարա 100%-ից ավել լինի  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Բաքսին շատ լավ կաթսա է,բայց օգգ-ի մասին գովազդները միֆեր են։
8 րդ դասարանի ֆիզիկայի գրքում կարմիր տառերով գրված է՝ 100% օգգ ունեցող շարժիչը դա հավերժական շարժիչն է։ Ինչպես գիտենք այն առայժմ չկա  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2016), Արէա (01.06.2016)

----------


## John

> Հարգելի օգտատերեր ջան,
> Baxi Duo Tec 24GA կաթսա օգտագործող գիտեք? Ետ որ ՕԳԳ 107% է :Ճ Գոհ են գոհ չեն, իրոք խնայումա?


Էդ օգգ-ի մոմենտը սենց ա․ մթոմ նախատեսվածի 107%ն ա, իսկ նախատեսվածը կարա լինի ասենք 60%: Դրա 107%ն էլ կլինի 64․2%

----------


## Հայկօ

63քմ բնակարանը ո՞նց տաքացնեմ, որ ամենալավը լինի: Էլեկտրականությու՞ն, թե՞ գազ: Ու եթե գազ, ի՞նչ դնեմ, որտեղի՞ց առնեմ ու ի՞նչ կարժենա:

----------


## Վահե-91

Նոր կաթսա պետք ա գնեմ, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք: Հլը որ տատանվում եմ immergas, beretta ու fondital-ի մեջ:

----------


## Armen1984

Խորհուրդ կտամ գնեք Ferroli  :Ok:  երևի միակ կաթսաներն են, որ գինը որակի համեմատ ուռճացված չի:

----------


## mr. bluesky

47 մ² բնակարանի համար Իդեալը բավականին մատչելի գնով առաջարկումա Baxi ECO4S 24 F: Նոր պետք է գնեմ, կարծիքներ կա՞ն:

----------


## Chilly

> 47 մ² բնակարանի համար Իդեալը բավականին մատչելի գնով առաջարկումա Baxi ECO4S 24 F: Նոր պետք է գնեմ, կարծիքներ կա՞ն:


Բաքսին մեջների առավել կայուն աշխատող ֆիրման ա, գնեք առանց տատանվելու

----------


## Varzor

> 47 մ² բնակարանի համար Իդեալը բավականին մատչելի գնով առաջարկումա Baxi ECO4S 24 F: Նոր պետք է գնեմ, կարծիքներ կա՞ն:


ԻՀԿ շատ ավելի մատչելի գնով կարելի է ձեռք բերել ռումինական Motan կաթսաներից: Ոչ պակաս արդյունավետ են, միայն դիզայնով են զիջում` համարյա դիզայն չկա:

----------


## Varzor

> Նոր կաթսա պետք ա գնեմ, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք: Հլը որ տատանվում եմ immergas, beretta ու fondital-ի մեջ:


Իսկ Bosch կամ Motan չես դիտարկում?
Ես Bosch եմ տեղադրել եմ մի 2 տարի առաջ` շատ խնայող է և բավականին անաղմուկ: Ի դեպ, ընտրել եմ մասնագետի խորհրդով Baxi-Fondital փոխարեն:

----------


## John

> 47 մ² բնակարանի համար Իդեալը բավականին մատչելի գնով առաջարկումա Baxi ECO4S 24 F: Նոր պետք է գնեմ, կարծիքներ կա՞ն:


Եթե Լամբորգինի որոշեք ի վերջո՝ իմաց տվեք, հավելյալ զեղչ կազմակերպեմ: Ձեր նշած մոդելից հազիվ թե շատ տարբերվի գինը, բայց որակական առումով հաստատ թուրքական զբոռկա Բաքսին ու Իտալիայում արտադրվող Լամբորգինին համեմատելի չեն։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.05.2019)

----------

